# Xbox one project spark



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

well what can I say, having a quick play with the open beta, for anybody who wished they could create games nows your chance, have spent 10 hours creating my very own shooter, the options on how to let the character move is mind blowing, really can't explain to be honest but all I can say is if you have lots of time and want to learn a shed load its free to download and get started and once you start to wrap your head around having to assign "brains" to everything it really does open things up. if anybody else on here plays can you explain better than I can? can't recommend enough for anybody who will take pride in creating something from the ground up.


----------

